# Looking to meet new friends for coffee mornings



## debbieuk (Jun 3, 2013)

HI, My name is Debbie and would like know any meeting places for expats in and around penang, please drop me a line I am in my 40s. thank you:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Moe599 (Jun 26, 2011)

Hello Debbie,

Welcome to Penang. I've been here about 8 weeks and love it. Wouldn't mind having coffee any time. 

Moe


----------

